# FSX: "failed to read from file"



## PME (Oct 27, 2009)

At irregular times Microsoft FSX shows a window saying; "failed to read from file". When I push the OK button in this window, FSX crashes to desktop. There is no information on what caused the crash. Has anyone had this problem? Can anyone help on this?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Could you please first try all of these steps. If none of them help, post back with your full system specs.


----------



## PME (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello There,

Going through the steps you advised, the only one which I hadn't thought of was the virus scanner. I disabled scanning on demand, but no luck. I still keep getting this little window; "failed to read from file". FSX has been running OK for a long time, so the other suggestions were not applicabel.
I have been installing a few things, but removing them again made no difference. I know there are some critical files, like FSX.cfg, Scenery.cfg, exe.xml and dml.xml, I have looked at all, but didn't find problems or conflicts. I have the latest graphics- and soundcard drivers. At the moment I'm stuck. Hope you can offer some thoughts.

System specs are:
Power supply: Enermax Infinity 650W, 28A on 12V rail.
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6, socket LGA775,
CPU: Intell Dual Core 3.33GHz
RAM: OCZ, 4 x 1 Gb, 1066GHz, DDR2
Videocard: NVIDIA GTX285, 1 Gb RAM, PCIe,
Harddrives: 2 x 150Gb WD Velociraptor, 1 x 300Gb WD Velociraptor, all SATA,
Operating system: WindowsXP-Pro SP3


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

First off make sure the folder is not set to "read only" 

right click on Flight Simulator 10
properties
make sure read only is not clicked

Another thing that troubles me is that your using a 650w PSU for a high end graphics card like your GTX 285. You should be running a Corsair 750w With rail at 60 amps.

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - Retail
$110
after rebate $90


----------



## PME (Oct 27, 2009)

The folder was set as read only. I have changed that now, but I still have to test it. About the power supply. You are right, the NVIDIA needs more amps. I had only read on the box that power supply has to be at least 550W, but with 40A. And thats the minimum, they recommend 630W.
I guess, after trying to run the game with the folder not set at read only, I may have to buy a new power supply. Although I think Flightsimulator 10 isn't to demanding on graphics. 

Thanks, and I will get back,

Peter


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I would also suggest running chkdsk.
It may be that you have a minor amount of corruption on your disk and it is causing the bad reads.


----------



## PME (Oct 27, 2009)

No luck I'm afraid. I did a run on all my partitions with chkdsk, but it made no difference. It keeps popping up very randomly. Sometimes when I try to start the simulator, sometimes when FS is loaded and sometimes when the flight is loaded. Even when I'm allready flying.


----------



## PME (Oct 27, 2009)

It looks like I have nailed my problem down to some scenery I installed; FranceVFR. 

I have several of there sceneries (Alpes, mediterranee, riviera, Pyrenees). When I disable these sceneries in the scenery library my toubles are over. I had contact with there support and they suggested that it was a problem related with not having SP2 installed. The thing is, I do have SP2 installed, at least; when I try to install SP2 I get the message that I can only remove it.

Can anyone tell my if it would be a problem to deinstall it and afterwords install it again? Although I wonder if it would make a difference.


----------



## Martyn Webster (May 28, 2013)

PME said:


> At irregular times Microsoft FSX shows a window saying; "failed to read from file". When I push the OK button in this window, FSX crashes to desktop. There is no information on what caused the crash. Has anyone had this problem? Can anyone help on this?


----------



## Martyn Webster (May 28, 2013)

I'm having exactly the same problem. My PC is brand new Win 7 Pro - very high end and everything else on it works fine. I've uninstalled FSX and re-installed FSX Delux + Sp1 & SP2 - still got the same problem. Would appreciate any help anybody can provide.


----------

